# FINALMENTE!!! Un gesto di coscienza civile



## aristocat (21 Febbraio 2010)

.:.:.:. TUTTO RIGOROSAMENTE IMHO .:.:.:.

Guardate questo video ....:up:

Lo dico a costo di suonare trita/ritrita e/o di essere bannata:

Era ora! Se ancora una volta (2010!!) in un simbolo dell'Italia come il Festival di Sanremo il merito, il talento, la qualità vengono calpestati, in nome di altre questioni; per privilegiare chi si improvvisa e va avanti sfruttando l'onda di una popolarità non sudata negli anni... 
c'è finalmente chi non ci sta, e trova il coraggio di schierarsi anche contro il proprio datore di lavoro, per una questione di civiltà, di coscienza e di etica...chi si frappone al marciume generale, nonostante il proprio essere formichine a confronto con un vero e proprio muro di squallore e banalità che li sovrasta.

Finalmente un soggetto (un'orchestra, ma anche il pubblico in sala) apre uno squarcio contro una concezione ormai sedimentata negli anni in questo Paese e che va ben oltre il mondo dell'arte: cioè che per ritagliarsi un posto al sole non conta quanto vali, non contano i sacrifici...quelli al massimo sono secondari e sono solo un valore aggiunto. 
Contano l'essere in voga e la fortuna, oltre naturalmente alla benevolenza - diciamo così - di chi decide davvero. 

I membri di questa orchestra pagheranno sicuramente il loro prezzo per quello sdegno immortalato dalle telecamere, per aver espresso liberamente il proprio pensiero. Forse non rivedremo più i loro violini suonare sul palco dell'Ariston (e non solo...)

Però sono diventati un simbolo molto evocativo di qualcosa che speriamo stia cambiando davvero nella nostra società.
Queste immagini sono state la cosa forse più bella, pulita e liberatoria da vedere, e non solo in questa storica manifestazione.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_-qUA0vnMY


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2010)

Uno colpo di scena incredibile!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Uno colpo di scena incredibile!!


... si, per delle canzonette ... mentre il resto dell'Italia va tutto a puttane :incazzato:


Ma per favore!


----------



## aristocat (21 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si, per delle canzonette ... mentre il resto dell'Italia va tutto a puttane :incazzato:
> 
> 
> Ma per favore!


Infatti è soltanto un sassolino in un oceano... ma non per questo insignificante


----------



## Mari' (21 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti è soltanto un sassolino in un oceano... ma non per questo insignificante


GIA', la prossima sara' per la squadra di calcio del cuore 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (21 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA', la prossima sara' per la squadra di calcio del cuore
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Certo, questo è un simbolo. Vedere al terzo posto uno che ha steccato tutto il tempo che è durata la sua canzone, superando cantanti veri, dal curriculum di tutto rispetto, ti prende e come. 
Credimi non è solo una questione di gusti, di canzoni che piacciono di più o di meno...tutto questo è lo specchio di qualcos'altro di più preoccupante.


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... si, per delle canzonette ... mentre il resto dell'Italia va tutto a puttane :incazzato:
> 
> 
> Ma per favore!


Se vuoi il favore potrei anche fartelo...


Ma alla fine 'sto festival chi l'ha vinto?


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se vuoi il favore potrei anche fartelo...
> 
> 
> Ma alla fine 'sto festival chi l'ha vinto?


Scanu


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Scanu


   
Almeno non ha vinto il principe! :condom:

Mi è dispiaciuto per la Ayane però.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> GIA', la prossima sara' per la squadra di calcio del cuore
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


Quello mai!


----------



## MK (21 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Almeno non ha vinto il principe! :condom:
> 
> Mi è dispiaciuto per la Ayane però.


E' arrivato secondo :incazzato:...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Febbraio 2010)

La canzone vincitrice e' una cagata pazzesca... ero curiosa e ora mi sanguinano le orecchie:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (21 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E' arrivato secondo :incazzato:...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

Se si crede che non fosse concordato...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Febbraio 2010)

Non ho capito nulla ... dove sta la novità?


----------



## aristocat (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se si crede che non fosse concordato...


Sai che ci ho pensato anch'io oggi pomeriggio? 
Troppo teatrale come gesto. Mi puzza un po'. Ma forse sono io a pensare male ...:nuke:
comunque di primo acchito, visto così, il gesto mi è sembrato molto bello
se fosse vero lo appoggerei in pieno^^


----------



## aristocat (21 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La canzone vincitrice e' una cagata pazzesca... ero curiosa e ora mi sanguinano le orecchie:unhappy:


Infatti! Le canzoncine per bambini della Disney hanno più dignità.
E che coincidenza: per il secondo anno va al primo posto un cantante di Amici della De Filippi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Infatti!* Le canzoncine per bambini della Disney* hanno più dignità.
> E che coincidenza: per il secondo anno va al primo posto un cantante di Amici della De Filippi...


 Non offendiamo!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFiuctNtweA&feature=related


----------



## aristocat (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non offendiamo!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::up:
Ecco a quale canzone Disney era liberamente ispirata :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::up:
> Ecco a quale canzone Disney era liberamente ispirata :carneval:


Seriamente la Disney fa scrivere le colonne sonore a gente come Phil collins ed Elton Jhon... nulla a che fare con la musica di pupo e le parole del principino...


----------



## aristocat (21 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Seriamente la Disney fa scrivere le colonne sonore a gente come Phil collins ed Elton Jhon... nulla a che fare con la musica di pupo e le parole del principino...


Quella di Scanu...la prima classificata; mi sembrava la bruttissima copia della canzone di Aladdin :mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Febbraio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Quella di Scanu...la prima classificata; mi sembrava la bruttissima copia della canzone di Aladdin :mrgreen:


 Ma ..bruttissima bruttissima...


----------



## tinkerbell (21 Febbraio 2010)

Io non amo la canzone italiana melodica e nazional popolare...anzi, la aborro... se proprio devo dirne una (la finale l'ho vista anche io...eh già... ogni anno solo la finale vedo!) mi è piaciuto il pezzo di Noemi...


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2010)

A me piacciono le canzoni della Disney! :condom:


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Quando uno protesta, non lo fa ridendo, e da quello che ho visto al TG ridevano tutti.
Resta che una barzelletta come Sanremo non dovrebbe nemmeno più essere trasmessa. Tantomeno essere presa sul serio.

W le canzoni Disney.


----------



## Anna A (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Quando uno protesta, non lo fa ridendo, e da quello che ho visto al TG ridevano tutti.
> Resta che una barzelletta come Sanremo non dovrebbe nemmeno più essere trasmessa. Tantomeno essere presa sul serio.
> 
> W le canzoni Disney.


 
... e tu da dove salti fuori?
e diciamolo che non si deve ridere di cose serie, come direbbe ignaZius la russa :rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me piacciono le canzoni della Disney! :condom:


Alcune sono fantastiche!

Ma tendo a preferire quelle delle vecchie animazioni


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

Il popolo sovrano ha deciso... questa è la democrazia. :carneval:
La gente musicalmente si divide grosso modo in tre gruppi: chi ascolta musica decente e prova a suonarla (con diversi risultati), chi ascolta musica decente, e chi preferisce seguire mtv, amici, grandi fratelli e isole dei famosi vari.
Ecco, il primo gruppo pesa praticamente zero nelle votazioni, il secondo qualcosina in più... il terzo rulla. 
Lo stesso discorso lo si potrebbe applicare alla politica.


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e chi preferisce grandi fratelli .


In proposito vorrei postare questo Trailer, dal minuti 0.53 al minuto 0.59. :rotfl:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QznlS3YcL5k


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alcune sono fantastiche!
> 
> Ma tendo a preferire quelle delle vecchie animazioni


  Io ho sempre adorato quelle de "La bella addormentata nel bosco", ma anche "Biancaneve" ....:up:


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> In proposito vorrei postare questo Trailer, dal minuti 0.53 al minuto 0.59. :rotfl:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QznlS3YcL5k


Un plauso.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io ho sempre adorato quelle de "La bella addormentata nel bosco", ma anche "Biancaneve" ....:up:


E Cenerentola?!

"I sogni son deeesideeriiii, diiiii feliiiicitaaaaaaaaa......."

Altro che le pippate di Morgan o le sbrodolate pseudopatriottiche del principino!!!!

.......A pensarci bene: che bella rappresentanza nella canzone italiana:

tossici, giocatori patologici e nobiltà decadute. Bannate Sanremo!!!!!!!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> tossici, giocatori patologici e nobiltà decadute. Bannate Sanremo!!!!!!!


Beh i tossici (dichiarati) non erano presenti però.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

Non vi cago!

Questa le batte tutte!:carneval:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOcyYyxqN_g


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Beh i tossici (dichiarati) non erano presenti però.


Eppure, come capita sempre con le cose più deleterie, ha fatto più presenza così che se avesse partecipato. I suoi colleghi ne hanno perfino fatto un eroe (basta sentire tutti i messaggi di solidarietà che girano nelle varie radio conditi con ipocritissime mezze frasi di critica alla droga chiaramente messe solo per non aver fastidi)


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Eppure, come capita sempre con le cose più deleterie, ha fatto più presenza così che se avesse partecipato. I suoi colleghi ne hanno perfino fatto un eroe (basta sentire tutti i messaggi di solidarietà che girano nelle varie radio conditi con ipocritissime mezze frasi di critica alla droga chiaramente messe solo per non aver fastidi)


La solidarietà all'artista ci sta, mi ci metto pure io . Poi il continuare la polemica col plagio vero o inventato mi sta sulle palle, ma si sa, le regole dello spettacolo...


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

Che plagio?


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che plagio?


La canzone di Marco Mengoni, lo accusa di plagio...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN4j6IscyIA


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La solidarietà all'artista ci sta, mi ci metto pure io . Poi il continuare la polemica col plagio vero o inventato mi sta sulle palle, ma si sa, le regole dello spettacolo...


No, la solidarietà non ci sta per niente!
Un somaro che già dà cattivo esempio con presunzione e cafoneria, che fa delle affermazioni così pesanti come quelle che ha fatto pur sapendo del pubblico purtroppo numeroso e purtroppo in gran parte fragile che avrebbero raggiunto, che tenta così stupidamente, da povero idiota, di smentire cose registrate, e poi fa la parte del pentito tirando di mezzo i doveri morali e la famiglia solo, chiaramente, perchè ha pestato la cacca, ma schifosamente tentando di passare ancora da eroe, non merita solidarietà. Merita un calcio nel culo.
Meglio un po' di "arte" in meno, piuttosto che mandare certi messaggi.

riguardo al plagio..... oramai è diventata moda. Tanto quella di plagiare quanto quella di lamentarsene


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> La canzone di Marco Mengoni, lo accusa di plagio...


 Qualcuno ha osato plagiare una canzone di Morgan?? 
Ma chi è 'sto pazzo? Magari si è pure lamentato di non aver vinto. :rotfl:


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Meglio un po' di "arte" in meno, piuttosto che mandare certi messaggi.


Meglio un po' di arte in più che l'ipocrisia dilagante...


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Qualcuno ha osato plagiare una canzone di Morgan??
> Ma chi è 'sto pazzo? Magari si è pure lamentato di non aver vinto. :rotfl:


Come la barzelletta di Totti: "Pure tu hai consegnato in bianco? Mo' pensano che abbiamo copiato!"


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

Non sento il plagio... dovrebbe cambiare droghe:rotfl:

Pero' usa il Mac e ora mi sta un filino simpatico:carneval:


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sento il plagio... dovrebbe cambiare droghe:rotfl:
> 
> Pero' usa il Mac e ora mi sta un filino simpatico:carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: messo male è messo male eh...

ps il plagio non lo sento nemmeno io, almeno dal video.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Meglio un po' di arte in più che l'ipocrisia dilagante...


Brava, brava: Peace & Love, tanti bei fiorellini, la canna in una mano, la birra nell'altra e la colpa di tutto il male è della società.
Ma l'importante è l'arte.
Si, si...........


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> No, la solidarietà non ci sta per niente!
> Un somaro che già dà cattivo esempio con presunzione e cafoneria, che fa delle affermazioni così pesanti come quelle che ha fatto pur sapendo del pubblico purtroppo numeroso e purtroppo in gran parte fragile che avrebbero raggiunto, che tenta così stupidamente, da povero idiota, di smentire cose registrate, e poi fa la parte del pentito tirando di mezzo i doveri morali e la famiglia solo, chiaramente, perchè ha pestato la cacca, ma schifosamente tentando di passare ancora da eroe, non merita solidarietà. Merita un calcio nel culo.
> *Meglio un po' di "arte" in meno, piuttosto che mandare certi messaggi.*
> 
> riguardo al plagio..... oramai è diventata moda. Tanto quella di plagiare quanto quella di lamentarsene


Non esagerare... e' una vita che i musicisti (e non solo) si drogano... piuttosto c'e' chi ha avuto risultati migliori:carneval:


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Brava, brava: *Peace & Love,* tanti bei fiorellini, la canna in una mano, la birra nell'altra e la colpa di tutto il male è della società.
> Ma l'importante è l'arte.
> Si, si...........


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Brava, brava: Peace & Love, tanti bei fiorellini, la canna in una mano, la birra nell'altra e la colpa di tutto il male è della società.
> Ma l'importante è l'arte.
> Si, si...........


:canna:

Relax Torquemada che le canne non ammazzano nessuno


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Meglio un po' di arte in più che l'ipocrisia dilagante...


arte è una parola grossa.
l'accusa di plagio nei confronti  di marco (bravissimo) è una vigliaccata.


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> arte è una parola grossa.
> *l'accusa di plagio nei confronti di marco (bravissimo) è una vigliaccata.*


Quoto. Soprattutto perchè è nei confronti di Marco. Credo davvero che il ragazzo stia molto male, speriamo si riprenda.


----------



## Eliade (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Quoto. Soprattutto perchè è nei confronti di Marco. Credo davvero che il ragazzo stia molto male, speriamo si riprenda.


 Serve la respirazione bocca a bocca? :carneval:


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non esagerare... e' una vita che i musicisti (e non solo) si drogano... piuttosto c'e' chi ha avuto risultati migliori:carneval:


Cazzo, lo so! Adoro la musica dei Pink Floyd, tanto per fare un esempio, ma mi infastidisce da maledetti sapere che origine ha.
Sapere poi che un coglione come il tanto amato Morgan se ne vanta pure pubblicamente di dovere quello che fa alle pippate..........!
Cavoli, se uno già tanto "fragile" da essere fan di Morgan si sente giustificare certe pratiche "in nome dell'arte", che ne sarà di lui???!!!!

Ognuno faccia (e si faccia) quello che vuole, ma che non dia esempio!
Essere famosi (...) comporta responsabilità. Chi sbaglia paghi, e vada a zappare l'orto (così si coltiva pure le pianticelle, ma in anonimato)


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Cazzo, lo so! Adoro la musica dei Pink Floyd, tanto per fare un esempio, *ma mi infastidisce da maledetti sapere che origine ha.*


E perchè mai?


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :canna:
> 
> Relax Torquemada che le canne non ammazzano nessuno


Ma certo, neppure l'alcool.
Le cose che si leggono sui giornali sono solo propaganda fascista. Pure i necrologi.
Le canne non ammazzano chi se le fa per conto suo.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> E perchè mai?


Dieta di latte e fiori di Bach. Teriiiiiibbileeeee.

Forse che non ce n'è stato uno del gruppo che non si sia ridotto un colapasta a forza di buchi?
E loro come la maggior parte degli altri dell'epoca, intendiamoci.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> *Cazzo, lo so! Adoro la musica dei Pink Floyd, tanto per fare un esempio, ma mi infastidisce da maledetti sapere che origine ha.*
> Sapere poi che un coglione come il tanto amato Morgan se ne vanta pure pubblicamente di dovere quello che fa alle pippate..........!
> Cavoli, se uno già tanto "fragile" da essere fan di Morgan si sente giustificare certe pratiche "in nome dell'arte", che ne sarà di lui???!!!!
> 
> ...



Ma guarda che non e' che ti droghi e acquisti talento che altrimenti non avresti. Il merito va sempre all'individuo.
Tanti hanno ammesso di usare droga... Morgan ha cagato fuori dandola come cura per la depressione:rotfl:


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma guarda che non e' che ti droghi e acquisti talento che altrimenti non avresti. Il merito va sempre all'individuo.
> Tanti hanno ammesso di usare droga... Morgan ha cagato fuori dandola come *cura per la depressione*:rotfl:


Già, e se ci pensi adesso ne avrebbe più bisogno che mai. Ironia della sorte......:rotfl:


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Dieta di latte e fiori di Bach. Teriiiiiibbileeeee.


Mon dieu, terribile davvero


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2010)

castoldi in realtà è un cantante mediocre , una persona fragile e insicura.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma certo, neppure l'alcool.
> Le cose che si leggono sui giornali sono solo propaganda fascista. Pure i necrologi.
> Le canne non ammazzano chi se le fa per conto suo.


Da queste parti e' la canna e' legale e non muore nessuno.
E guarda se le fanno anche in gruppo... se l'informazione che gira sulla marijuana fosse "veritiera" non ci sarebbero problemi (a dire il vero dubito fortemente che qualcuno sia morto per le canne... l'alcol ne ammazza molti di piu' ma e' legale quindi va bene)


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

A me può anche andar bene la figura dell'artista dannato, ma se penso che questo messaggio arriva prevalentemente a poveracci che hanno come mito Morgan, il GF, Amici, e la De Filippi, inorridisco. 
I miei figli o fanno la stessa fine o moriranno di solitudine!


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da queste parti e' la canna e' legale e non muore nessuno.
> E guarda se le fanno anche in gruppo... se l'informazione che gira sulla marijuana fosse "veritiera" non ci sarebbero problemi (a dire il vero dubito fortemente che qualcuno sia morto per le canne... l'alcol ne ammazza molti di piu' ma e' legale quindi va bene)


Lo so, che la maria non uccide (a parte i normali danni del tabagismo), e lo posso credere che dove è libera da anni si sia assestata una certa coscienza collettiva, ma in Italia, dove tutto ciò che è vietato viene considerato doveroso per dimostrare il proprio valore, anche la canna fa la sua, e molto, quantomeno per avvicinare gli idioti ad altri e più pericolosi mezzi di sballo.
Poi, comunque, io uno fumato in auto lo abbatterei con un bazooka, giusto per evitare rischi.
Cnne me ne sono fatte pure io a migliaia (in passato), birra ne bevo volentieri, ma io non guido né fumato né ubriaco. Sarà che non sono fan di Morgan


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

.....E poi, cristoforo, a parte il lasciarci le penne, sarà mica una bella cosa vedere uno completamente rincoglionito dal fumo o dall'alcool, o perggio dalle pasticche magari già a 15 anni!


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Sarà che non sono fan di Morgan


Non sarà un po' di invidia? :carneval:

ps poi dai non generalizzare, la musica è una cosa, tutto il resto lasciamolo da parte.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

Piu' canne per tutti!:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> A me può anche andar bene la figura dell'artista dannato, ma se penso che questo messaggio arriva prevalentemente a poveracci che hanno come mito Morgan, il *GF, Amici, e la De Filippi, inorridisco. *
> I miei figli o fanno la stessa fine o moriranno di solitudine!


  ... non credo che il crack possa rovinare il cervello ad uno che già di suo guarda fisso 'sta roba qui :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma certo, *neppure l'alcool.*
> Le cose che si leggono sui giornali sono solo propaganda fascista. Pure i necrologi.
> Le canne non ammazzano chi se le fa per conto suo.


L'alcol causa migliaia di morti all'anno per conseguenze dirette, alcolismo e cirrosi, e indirette per incidenti e vittime, donne e bambini, della violenza degli alcolisti.
Le canne non so. Se sono state legalizzate è per la "riduzione del danno" sociale no per l'innocuità.


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... non credo che il crack possa rovinare il cervello ad uno che già di suo guarda fisso 'sta roba qui :carneval:


domani comincia l'isola dei famosi con la lecciso...stay tuned


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoEQ_FNfsjg


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... non credo che il crack possa rovinare il cervello ad uno che già di suo guarda fisso 'sta roba qui :carneval:


Già.
Ma..... le tossicodipendenze, rispetto a certa roba, sono una causa od una conseguenza?!


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'alcol causa migliaia di morti all'anno per conseguenze dirette, alcolismo e cirrosi, e indirette per incidenti e vittime, donne e bambini, della violenza degli alcolisti.
> Le canne non so. Se sono state legalizzate è per la "riduzione del danno" sociale no per l'innocuità.


Era una battuta. Ho un parente alcolista, ne so qualcosa.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Non sarà un po' di invidia? :carneval:
> 
> ps poi dai non generalizzare, la musica è una cosa, tutto il resto lasciamolo da parte.


Ma si, dai. Le scarpe della Nike sono una cosa, i bambini che le fabbricano intossicandosi 15 ore al giorno coi solventi per poche briciole lasciamoli da parte...........


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Già.
> Ma..... le tossicodipendenze, rispetto a certa roba, sono una causa od una conseguenza?!


... non riesco a vedere legami di causa-effetto, sinceramente. E' come quando dicono: praticamente tutti quelli che si bucano sono passati dalle canne. Statistica ridicola.
Potrei dirti: tutti quelli che si bucano hanno bevuto latte. Non significa nulla.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma si, dai. Le scarpe della Nike sono una cosa, i bambini che le fabbricano intossicandosi 15 ore al giorno coi solventi per poche briciole lasciamoli da parte...........



Grande cazzata!

Proprio le fabbriche della Nike hanno anche l'asilo nido per i figli degli operai!

Le fabbriche peggiori le vidi in europa:unhappy:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... non riesco a vedere legami di causa-effetto, sinceramente. E' come quando dicono: praticamente tutti quelli che si bucano sono passati dalle canne. Statistica ridicola.
> Potrei dirti: tutti quelli che si bucano hanno bevuto latte. Non significa nulla.


  argomento per contestazione dialettica di tipo sofistico ...dai...


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Comunque, tanto per rientrare nell'argomento: 
Mi chiedo con quale faccia sia stata ammessa una canzone musicalmente elementare e raffazzonata, dal testo insulso, retorico, scontato, tecnicamente malmesso, cantata da un personaggio del tutto improbabile, senza voce e quella poca che ha usata pure male e dal timbro da operaio da cava di marmo.
Chi esegue le selezioni deve sentirsi ad un livello talmente alto da credere che basti la propria approvazione per concedere l'impossibile.
Piuttosto che il principino, meglio la Lecciso, va'!


----------



## Minerva (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Comunque, tanto per rientrare nell'argomento:
> Mi chiedo con quale faccia sia stata ammessa una canzone musicalmente elementare e raffazzonata, dal testo insulso, retorico, scontato, tecnicamente malmesso, cantata da un personaggio del tutto improbabile, senza voce e quella poca che ha usata pure male e dal timbro da operaio da cava di marmo.
> Chi esegue le selezioni deve sentirsi ad un livello talmente alto da credere che basti la propria approvazione per concedere l'impossibile.
> Piuttosto che il principino, meglio la Lecciso, va'!


in effetti nel passato tanti non sono stati ammessi in quanto dichiarati non all'*altezza *(....)


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

L'unico motivo per cui e' vero che dalle canne si puo' passare ad altro e' che quando entri in giro e' piu' facile trovare spacciatori che spacciano altre droghe.

Ma la storia che la canna induce a provare qualcosa di piu' forte e' una puttanata


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Grande cazzata!
> 
> Proprio le fabbriche della Nike hanno anche l'asilo nido per i figli degli operai!
> 
> Le fabbriche peggiori le vidi in europa:unhappy:


Vabbè, mi sono lasciato prendere ed ho sbagliato marca, ma non venirmi a dire adesso che le Filippine od anche solo la Cina (alcune parti) siano un paradiso e le marche occidentali non ci sguazzino. Quello che vedi in Europa (a parte le fabbriche inglesi di fine '800) sono cose portate qui pari pari dai paesi di chi le conduce (vedi laboratori cinesi)


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> argomento per contestazione dialettica di tipo sofistico ...dai...


Assolutamente no. E' sbagliato il metodo deduttivo, che porta ad una statistica falsata. Potrei girartela dicendoti: se la stragrande maggioranza di quelli che si bucano sono passati dalle canne (vero), fortunatamente la stragrande maggioranza di chi si fa le canne non si è mai bucata (vero). Così forse è più chiaro l'errore metodologico.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'unico motivo per cui e' vero che dalle canne si puo' passare ad altro e' che quando entri in giro e' piu' facile trovare spacciatori che spacciano altre droghe.
> 
> Ma la storia che la canna induce a provare qualcosa di piu' forte e' una puttanata


Lo è e non lo è.
Difatti il "giro" è quello, e le peggiori compagnie sono basate sulla presunta superiorità di coloro che "reggono" meglio o che sono nel giro dello smercio.
Conosco ambienti cannaioli dove tutto il resto è considerato off-limits, anche l'alcool oltre un certo livelo, ma sono giri già adulti. I giovani prendono quello che arriva.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi sono lasciato prendere ed ho sbagliato marca, ma non venirmi a dire adesso che le Filippine od anche solo la Cina (alcune parti) siano un paradiso e le marche occidentali non ci sguazzino. Quello che vedi in Europa (a parte le fabbriche inglesi di fine '800) sono cose portate qui pari pari dai paesi di chi le conduce (vedi laboratori cinesi)


Le marche occidentali medio costose o costose no, non ci sguazzano: le fabbriche sono supercontrollate e all'avanguardia. 

La roba che compri al mercato o comunque a due lire e' possibile che venga fatta nelle fabbriche con bambini a lavorare.

No alcune fabbriche in europa (non cinesi) sono in condizioni pietose... una mi ricordo avesse come toilette un buco per terra!


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. E' sbagliato il metodo deduttivo, che porta ad una statistica falsata. Potrei girartela dicendoti: se la stragrande maggioranza di quelli che si bucano sono passati dalle canne (vero), fortunatamente la stragrande maggioranza di chi si fa le canne non si è mai bucata (vero). Così forse è più chiaro l'errore metodologico.


Comunque a parte il fatto che le canne portino al resto o no, resta che le droghe e l'alcool non possono essere oggetto di pubblicità da parte di gente che ha un minimo di fama.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. E' sbagliato il metodo deduttivo, che porta ad una statistica falsata. Potrei girartela dicendoti: se la stragrande maggioranza di quelli che si bucano sono passati dalle canne (vero), fortunatamente la stragrande maggioranza di chi si fa le canne non si è mai bucata (vero). Così forse è più chiaro l'errore metodologico.


 :up:
Infatti il passaggio attraverso l'uso della canna non è causa, ma strada abitualmente percorsa da chi cerca modalità di sballo, evasione, sedazione a che arriva all'uso di droghe pesanti.
Quindi non è la strada la causa, ma il perché viene percorsa.


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Lo è e non lo è.
> Difatti il "giro" è quello, e le peggiori compagnie sono basate sulla presunta superiorità di coloro che "reggono" meglio o che sono nel giro dello smercio.
> Conosco ambienti cannaioli dove tutto il resto è considerato off-limits, anche l'alcool oltre un certo livelo, ma sono giri già adulti. I giovani prendono quello che arriva.


Ma infatti dipende... ma nel giro e' piu' facile trovare altri giri


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Comunque a parte il fatto che le canne portino al resto o no, resta che le droghe e l'alcool non possono essere oggetto di pubblicità da parte di gente che ha un minimo di fama.


Ah, così risolvi il problema alla radice?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ah, così risolvi il problema alla radice?


 Poveretto ...ma se è un post che tenta di riportare al discorso iniziale della responsabilità di Morgan!!


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le marche occidentali medio costose o costose no, non ci sguazzano: le fabbriche sono supercontrollate e all'avanguardia.
> 
> La roba che compri al mercato o comunque a due lire e' possibile che venga fatta nelle fabbriche con bambini a lavorare.
> 
> No alcune fabbriche in europa (non cinesi) sono in condizioni pietose... una mi ricordo avesse come toilette un buco per terra!


Parli di Europa, questo comprende paesi di cui, almeno industrialmente non so nulla. In Italia solo le aziende fantasma dei cinesi o chi per loro e delle varie mafie italiane e non, si possono permettere di essere fuori legge. Ah, dimenticavo: anche alcune aziende tedesche.........


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Ah, così risolvi il problema alla radice?


Che diavolo dici?!

Allora se eliminare una cosa negativa non salva il mondo, diventa automaticamente liberalizzata?

Allora, dai, tutti gli artisti si dilettino a scrivere e parlare di tutti i benefici che le droghe e l'alcool hanno portato alla loro arte. Tanto facendo il contrario non si "risolve alla radice"!


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Comunque a parte il fatto che le canne portino al resto o no, resta che le droghe e l'alcool non possono essere oggetto di pubblicità da parte di gente che ha un minimo di fama.


su questo sono d'accordo... ma non vale solo per le droghe. In realtà questo tipo di organizzazione sociale promuove il desiderio, sapendo che la maggior parte di chi ascolta non potrà permettersi di soddisfarlo. Da qui derivano frustrazione, infelicità, nevrosi... tutte robine utili a chi tira i fili.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up:
> Infatti il passaggio attraverso l'uso della canna non è causa, ma strada abitualmente percorsa da chi cerca modalità di sballo, evasione, sedazione a che arriva all'uso di droghe pesanti.
> Quindi non è la strada la causa, *ma il perché viene percorsa*.


Esatto! Vale per ogni strada, non solo se si parla di droga. Tutto sta nei significati.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> su questo sono d'accordo... ma non vale solo per le droghe. In realtà questo tipo di organizzazione sociale promuove il desiderio, sapendo che la maggior parte di chi ascolta non potrà permettersi di soddisfarlo. Da qui derivano frustrazione, infelicità, nevrosi... tutte robine utili a chi tira i fili.


Difatti io sono tanto contro personaggi come Morgan come contro tutti i reality, e soprattutto contro l'egemonia della famiglia Costanzo sulla programmazione italiana. Non faccio distinzioni di reti.
Ma il consumismo nella sua accezione più deleteria lo alimentiamo tutti ogni giorno anche grazie alla condiscendenza con cui guardiamo a certe cose. Forse perchè della parte "buona" del consumismo ne godiamo tutti in parecchi modi, e non vogliamo rinunciarci.....


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Che diavolo dici?!
> 
> Allora se eliminare una cosa negativa non salva il mondo, diventa automaticamente liberalizzata?
> 
> Allora, dai, tutti gli artisti si dilettino a scrivere e parlare di tutti i benefici che le droghe e l'alcool hanno portato alla loro arte. Tanto facendo il contrario non si "risolve alla radice"!


Chi elimina cosa? I parlamentari? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Ma il consumismo nella sua accezione più deleteria lo alimentiamo tutti ogni giorno anche grazie alla condiscendenza con cui guardiamo a certe cose. Forse perchè della parte "buona" del consumismo ne godiamo tutti in parecchi modi, e non vogliamo rinunciarci.....


Su questo concordo. Ma siamo "drogati" dal mondo che ci circonda, difficile disintossicarsi. Difficile ma non impossibile.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Difatti io sono tanto contro personaggi come Morgan come contro tutti i reality, e soprattutto contro l'egemonia della famiglia Costanzo sulla programmazione italiana. Non faccio distinzioni di reti.
> *Ma il consumismo nella sua accezione più deleteria lo alimentiamo tutti ogni giorno anche grazie alla condiscendenza con cui guardiamo a certe cose*. Forse perchè della parte "buona" del consumismo ne godiamo tutti in parecchi modi, e non vogliamo rinunciarci.....


Il consumatore in teoria detiene il potere. Nella realtà, chi organizza dall'alto sa bene che mentre il singolo può avere un comportamento "caotico" e sfuggente, statisticamente la massa degli individui ha un comportamento più che prevedibile, una volta inserito in un ambiente i cui parametri sono regolati ad hoc. Vale per gli atomi di un gas come per le persone.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. Ma siamo "drogati" dal mondo che ci circonda, difficile disintossicarsi. *Difficile ma non impossibile*.


:up:


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il consumatore in teoria detiene il potere. Nella realtà, chi organizza dall'alto sa bene che mentre il singolo può avere un comportamento "caotico" e sfuggente, statisticamente la massa degli individui ha un comportamento più che prevedibile, una volta inserito in un ambiente i cui parametri sono regolati ad hoc. Vale per gli atomi di un gas come per le persone.


Questo finché si convince la gente di avere il diritto all'imbecillità di una molecola di gas.
"Purtroppo" per noi siamo esseri umani, e forse qualcuno dovrebbe parlare di responsabilità individuale........


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Questo finché si convince la gente di avere il diritto all'imbecillità di una molecola di gas.
> "Purtroppo" per noi siamo esseri umani, e forse qualcuno dovrebbe parlare di responsabilità individuale........


Non fa comodo parlarne... non gonfieremmo più i palloncini che tengono in alto chi comanda.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Ah, sia ben chiaro: tra quei personaggi televisivi che sanzionerei pesantemente per il loro comportamento c'è pure Jerry Scotti: Assurdo che un personaggio al suo livello si possa permettere così spudoratamente i vari "se facevi vincevi" e compagnia bella.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non fa comodo parlarne... non gonfieremmo più i palloncini che tengono in alto chi comanda.


Non sto dicendo che "qualcuno", nel senso di qualcun altro dovrebbe parlarne. Ognuno dovrebbe farlo er sé, altrimenti si assoggetterebbe semplicemente ad un'altra "dottrina", e si ricomincerebbe daccapo.
Un uomo molto grande disse "devi essere il cambiamento che vuoi vedere".


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non sto dicendo che "qualcuno", nel senso di qualcun altro dovrebbe parlarne. Ognuno dovrebbe farlo er sé, altrimenti si assoggetterebbe semplicemente ad un'altra "dottrina", e si ricomincerebbe daccapo.
> *Un uomo molto grande disse "devi essere il cambiamento che vuoi vedere*".


Lui?


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lui?


grande, non grossolano


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> grande, non grossolano


Forse sbaglio ma mi sa che hai poca ironia, il tuo cambiamento mi attira poco :sonar:


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Forse sbaglio ma mi sa che hai poca ironia, il tuo cambiamento mi attira poco :sonar:


Non confondiamo l'ironia col populismo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Non confondiamo l'ironia col populismo.


Corrado populista?  mavalà


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Corrado populista?  mavalà


Dai, d'altro canto l'abbiamo sempre saputo di seguire rotte differenti. ;o)


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Dai, d'altro canto l'abbiamo sempre saputo di seguire rotte differenti. ;o)


Ah


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah


Bh


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Bh


Th


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Dai, d'altro canto l'abbiamo sempre saputo di seguire rotte differenti. ;o)


Non parlare al plurale per favore, non ho idea di chi tu possa essere... io mi sono iscritto col mio vecchio nick, tu evidentemente no. Quindi tu sai chi io sono (virtualmente parlando), io viceversa no. 
Questo a proposito di quel che dicevi prima... del partire da se stessi nell'essere corretti....


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Th


Veramente mi aspettavo un semplice "Ch", e poi magari un "Dh"


----------



## MK (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlare al plurale per favore, non ho idea di chi tu possa essere... io mi sono iscritto col mio vecchio nick, tu evidentemente no. Quindi tu sai chi io sono (virtualmente parlando), io viceversa no.
> *Questo a proposito di quel che dicevi prima... del partire da se stessi nell'essere corretti*....


:up:


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Veramente mi aspettavo un semplice "Ch", e poi magari un "Dh"


Mi piace sorprendere landesina:


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non parlare al plurale per favore, non ho idea di chi tu possa essere... io mi sono iscritto col mio vecchio nick, tu evidentemente no. Quindi tu sai chi io sono (virtualmente parlando), io viceversa no.
> Questo a proposito di quel che dicevi prima... del partire da se stessi nell'essere corretti....


Veramente io intendevo dire che la rotta che seguo io è diversa dalla tua. Non intendevo intrupparti in alcunché.
Mi dispiaccio di aver stuzzicato la tua sensibilità, ma a questo punto quello scarso di ironia mi pari tu.
Io qui sono quello che qui appaio. Credo lo stesso di chiunque, chi più chi meno.


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi piace sorprendere landesina:


Non nego di essere rimasto spiazzato. Confesso di aver speso diversi secondi per tentare di capire se il Th potesse avere qualche significato particolare
(Confesso pure, se ci fosse, di non averlo capito, sigh!)


----------



## Nobody (23 Febbraio 2010)

ignavius ha detto:


> Veramente io intendevo dire che la rotta che seguo io è diversa dalla tua. Non intendevo intrupparti in alcunché.
> *Mi dispiaccio di aver stuzzicato la tua sensibilità, ma a questo punto quello scarso di ironia mi pari tu.*
> Io qui sono quello che qui appaio. Credo lo stesso di chiunque, chi più chi meno.


 Nel coinvolgere qualcuno nel personale, non ci vedo nulla di ironico... io ti avevo solo postato un manifesto facendo una battuta innocua. 
"abbiamo sempre saputo" non mi pare un'uscita relativa a quello che ora dici. Ma magari ho frainteso io...


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nel coinvolgere qualcuno nel personale, non ci vedo nulla di ironico... io ti avevo solo postato un manifesto facendo una battuta innocua.
> "abbiamo sempre saputo" non mi pare un'uscita relativa a quello che ora dici. Ma magari ho frainteso io...


E' sufficiente una genuflessione sui ceci o devo cospargermi pure il capo di cenere?


----------



## Lettrice (23 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nel coinvolgere qualcuno nel personale, non ci vedo nulla di ironico... io ti avevo solo postato un manifesto facendo una battuta innocua.
> "abbiamo sempre saputo" non mi pare un'uscita relativa a quello che ora dici. Ma magari ho frainteso io...


Cielo mio marito!


Corro a riprendermi l'olandesina!


----------



## ignavius (23 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Cielo mio marito!
> 
> 
> Corro a riprendermi l'olandesina!


No, dai, rilassati. Non penso sia il caso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Febbraio 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> In proposito vorrei postare questo Trailer, dal minuti 0.53 al minuto 0.59. :rotfl:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QznlS3YcL5k


 Bellissimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non vi cago!
> 
> Questa le batte tutte!:carneval:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOcyYyxqN_g


 yes


----------

